# windshield replacement



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

Does anyone here know of any method for fabricating new window "glass" for an old body that has none?

I like to restore/customize old junkers, but am rather stymied by how to replace missing glass from scratch.

Thanks, God bless, and happy racing &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

*windows*

Here is an inexpensive way... you might be interested in... you now the blister packs that AFX or some Auto world cars came in.. That plastic can be used for windows... just cut it to size and glue it in.. it doesn't have to just be from those anything that was packaged with that plastic will work...


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

.......


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Easy peasy, and thanks to 60 chevy jim for this idea... Plastic soda bottles are already formed with compound curves at the top of the bottle for windshields, and are available in clear and green plastic. The bottom 3/4 of the bottle are okay for flat glass with a little work. It will install with a little frustration with clear 5 minute epoxy, and any drips that end up on the visible part of the "glass" can be carefully scraped off with an exacto. Do one edge at a time, especially in you need to fight it into shape, and be prepared to sit the whole 5 minutes per application to make sure it stays put until it hardens!


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

Wow, thanks gents. 
As usual, a ton of helpful info. 

I've heat formed new canopies for jet models before, but since I don't have a "positive" from this body to mold, and don't want to sacrifice it to make one, I think I'll try the clear plastic scrap idea. I usually paint the insides of the windows on my customs black anyhow. I know that isn't terribly realistic, but to me it's better than seeing the top of the chassis through them anyway..

Thanks again, and God bless, and have a great weekend &#55357;&#56847;


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

You could always post a list in a WTB/WTT thread, of which glass inserts you are looking for. There's 2 things I've learned.. 1. is that someone somewhere has an extra theyll probably never use & 2. You will no doubt have an extra of something they are looking for, that you will never use. I personally have tons of glass. Many multiples of some I haven't even touched in 15 years and alot of pieces that I dont even know what the heck its even for or how I managed to get 8 of them lol


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

slotcardan said:


> to deal with the air bubbles, you need a vaccum chamber, and then you have to figure out how to heat the resin in the microwave to boil out the air before pour. it will be EXPENSIVE and highly frustrating using this method.


 No way on the microwave it make it cook off faster. Best way to get air bubbles out of resin is a pressure pot. The pressure compresses the air bubbles till they are invisible. A paint pot works for this. The only draw back is long setting resin the pot has to hold the pressure. Now fro resin that cures quickly its no problem. Most resins that are crystal clear are hazardous and require special procedures to handle.

Roger Corrie
Virginia Beach, VA


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

You can heat the silicone mold in the microwave for 1/2-1 minute. And Roger is right about most clear resins. Also, from what I've read (and recall from Bruce Gavins) to get really good results casting clear, on top of all the other things to do, you need a different and more expensive silicone for the mold. The master has to be 100% perfect too!


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

What car are you restoring? Chances are there may be an extra glass in someone's junk box they would be willing to part with....

Old Blue


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

And then... there's always all those die cast cars....


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

Its a Tyco Porsche 908. 

I successfully made styrene body mounts to put it on an old non mag chassis I built this weekend. 

If anyone had a windshield to donate to the project, that would certainly be a blessing..&#55357;&#56841;

I'm gonna try to get some photos of it and my other projects up soon.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

*Do It Yourself*

.
*Make your own windshield. *

Materials:
2-liter bottle with cap
Water, 2 liters

Tools:
Revolver
Cartridge, High-Velocity Hollowpoint


















The shape you want is in there, you just have to find it and cut it out.


-- D
Just a joke. You can't glue that stuff worth a flip.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Nice, D! Very nice! I like that idea.


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

Yeah, I was thinking the same thing, just without the shooting. But to each his own I guess. I was hoping to score with one of the curvy bits on the bottom.&#55357;&#56841;

I just saw the part at the bottom that says just a joke now...

I've used clear blister pack plastic to heat form aircraft canopies with contest winning results... Why can you not glue 2 liter plastic??


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I never tried using CA on bottle plastic. It might work good, it might fog. Worth a try though!


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Buy a lexan body of the same car and cut the windows out , glue them in with white glue and drive the car .

Gonzo


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Those Tyco 908 bodies are often sold on Ebay in junker lots with missing parts (usually the motor pipes and/or windshield). You just have to find one with a windshield, and being willing to sacrifice that body.

I used one of those 908 windshields/side windows to repair a Tomy 962 that had the windows hacked out.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

.......


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TYCO-Slot-C...160510452850?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item255f2b2472


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

......


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Here is a junk lot that has half a 908 with a black windshield.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/TYCO-JUNKYA...371038248796?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item56639a5f5c


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

What's your address I'll send you one..


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

> _*Leonus* sez:_ Yeah, I was thinking the same thing, just without the shooting.


I'd guess you could get similar effects with a heat gun or maybe a hair dryer. Just not as much fun. C'mon down to Texas - we'll show you the fun way to create toy windshield material.



> I was hoping to score with one of the curvy bits on the bottom.��


If you can get close to what you want there or on the top curve, you might be able to tweak it with the hair dryer.



> I just saw the part at the bottom that says just a joke now...


Yeah, I had just read this thread when I picked up the blasted bottle to throw it away, and the light-bulb went on. Sorry.



> I've used clear blister pack plastic to heat form aircraft canopies with contest winning results... Why can you not glue 2 liter plastic??


A few years ago, I played around a little with making windshields and building windows - I found that some blister packaging material would glue just fine, but others just wouldn't hold a glue bond. I seem to remember trying 2-liter bottle material and it was a non-starter, but go ahead and give it a try - you might be using a different brand than I did, or they might have changed the formula, or I could _*easily*_ be remembering it wrong. That happens these days.

Also, I was trying to adhere it with a tiny thin overlap area at the edge of a convertible's windshield. For something like the Porsche, you could do an extension tab the size of the roof, and use silicone seal or something. Scuff the surface, and you'll have more luck with sili-seal.

Or just get a trashed body with good glass, like everyone says.

As to why some plastics don't glue well (polyethylene is the perfect example - nothing sticks well to it), I'm told it's because the molecular structure doesn't have any open spots for atoms from the cement molecules to join onto. Sounds reasonable, but I wouldn't swear to it. 

Good luck. :wave: Let us know if you discover anything.

-- D


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

.........


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

I use ( testors clear parts cement and window maker ) 
to glue in all the windows I make from 2 liter bottles for my resin cars. it goes on white and dries clear
I cut them with sizzors some times it helps to put masking tape on the window your making so you can see what your doing better . also if you drop it , it is ezr to find it.
I drop them all the time. now I work over a shallow cardboard box or a
dollar store cookie sheet to catch falling parts lol. I drop a lot of small parts like brushes and springs while building custom ho slot cars.


----------

